# Brain Problems?



## xxcass

:sad3:Has anyone expierenced having a chi with a brain problem? The vets cannot seem to figure out what is wrong with my little girl yet, and the last thing to check is doing an MRI or a spine tap. Since she is very weak it is a high risk putting her under anesthetic. I was just wondering if anyone has expierenced going through any brain problems such as water in the brain or a brain tumor? I wanted to see if the symptoms are similar. If so what symptoms did the dog show and how did they find out?


----------



## Brodysmom

I don't have time to put up links but if you google hydrocephalus (water on the brain), you will find a ton of information. I know some dogs do OK with medication, some have to have a shunt places surgically which drains off excess fluid in the brain into the abdomen.


----------



## woodard2009

What did the vet say about the breath smelling like blood & the unbalanced walk? Sorry I can't give any advice about brain problems. I asked you earlier to post a video earlier. Someone might recognize the symptoms in your baby & could guide you to a resolve.


----------



## xxcass

I just figured it out and uploaded a video of her when she was acting normal for a very short period of time today in the other post. But here is the link IMG 5664 - YouTube


The vet just keeps pushing the fact that they want an MRI because basically they dont know and are not sure, and that was for BOTH vets that we visited today. The first one kept her there from 9-11 on IV and the specialist that we took her to just pushed and pushed on the MRI. But then went on to tell me how dangerous it is for a weak, small chihuahua for an MRI and can possibly die during surgery and you are still required to pay etc.

I am thinking about searching for a holistic vet somewhere near us to get a different outlook on this before putting my dog through all this stress and a spinal tap and mri etc. I also am going to contact my friend who is a breeder her mobile vet tomorrow and he will come by the house and observe how she is acting.


----------



## woodard2009

Has she been playing like this since Christmas or did she just play today after the IV fluids? She's so cute.


----------



## kellyb

I have no idea what might be wrong. I do applaud you being cautious moving forward with MRI or spinal tap. I hope your baby is better very soon. I will pray for you both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## xxcass

She's been playing like this since Christmas. Today since she's been back all she's been doing is laying around and sleeping so I tried to get her up and playing and she did that for literally as long as the video lasted and that was it ...
But she's stumbling, if I can get another video of her walking so you can notice it more I will... She isn't walking at all barely though .


----------



## xxcass

She walks side ways literally and her right back leg is giving out and her head is tilted to the right.... It breaks our heart to see her like this. She wants to play but she can't, and still no interest in food. We wish this would just go back to normal


----------



## KittyD

Some of these symptoms sound to me like that disease that has become prevalent in the UK Chihuahua lines.

Syringomyelia and Chiari Malformation

I know of a breeder in the USA who had a dog put down due to this as well.
It seems to be getting more common, but as I understood it was a really big deal in the UK because some of the top show breeders kept breeding their dogs knowing they were affected (this is what I was told, it would be difficult to verify I suppose)

I think she can have a special X-ray to determine if she has the Chiari malformation, I know from reading that MRI is the standard diagnostic process, but I think I know someone who had an Xray done instead on a dog to determine this, that might be an option for you if she's not well enough to be sedated.

Of course I hope it's NOTand is something much simpler, but it seems more and more Chihuahuas are coming out of the woodwork with this, the staggering and odd behavior you described is what tipped me off to wondering if it may be this type of issue.

I'm not trying to be alarmist, but I definitely think you should pursue further diagnostic testing.


----------



## xxcass

I will look into this, thank you very much. I haven't heard of this


----------



## Blondie87

My sister's Chi has neurological issues. We aren't sure if he was born this way, or possibly abused growing up. My sister got him when he was like 2.5 or so off of Craigslist. He walks/runs kind of sideways, gets lost and distracted very easily, impossible to teach him any tricks or anything, doesn't have any balance (couldn't walk across the top of a couch or anything), and he just isn't a normal dog. Doesn't play with toys at all, but will sometimes play, although weirdly, with my girls and other dogs he knows. Vet just observed him and did a few lil tests, like putting his legs in different positions and stuff, and I forget why, but she thought maybe something could be wrong with his neck, like a nerve or something, so she didn't want to put him under for an MRI.

Here is a video I took awhile ago. I thought maybe it was his hips or LP or something, but nope. Everything thinks it's so cute how he walks/runs, but it's because of something wrong with his brain.

It is long, so sorry, lol. You can see most of how he walks/runs in the beginning, the first minute.





Not sure if we will ever really know what is problem is, but he is living life just fine, so it's not a big deal. He is just "special".


----------



## KittyD

Aww what a cutie! he almost looks ataxic to me, my Poodle who passed away last year was literally run over by a truck when he was 3!!! (He had followed the farm dogs out of the paddock where we where riding and ran down to the road, the bigger dogs stopped my little guy kept going  anyhow he suffered a skull fracture and had resulting damage to the cerebellum portion of the brain, he had a gait much like that and intention tremors when he was excited.

Initially the vet I took him to said he would not walk again if he survived, but the amazing specialists at Guelph saved his life and he ended up living a long happy life.


----------



## xxcass

It's not just neurological issues though it is serious as she isn't eating or drinking we've been force feeding her when she won't nibble anything from our hands


----------



## *Chloe*

You can't diagnose SM/CM by X-ray as an x-ray won't show a syrinx if there is one present - you can have a mini MRI done here which is cheaper than a full MRI


----------



## michele

Have a look on Google for" Ataxia "


----------



## xxcass

I have searched it and those are alot of her symptoms but what about the not eating? I feel like we are running out of time here and we need to do something ASAP. And the vet talks about how unsafe an MRI is on her right now so we don't know if we should do it


----------



## nabi

I haven't any advise...just sending positive thoughts for a quick diagnosis and treatment plan for your little one....she is adorable.


----------



## xxcass

Thank you xo I just got an appointment with a neurologist for 11 am so hopefully they have more to say then the previous vets.


----------



## Huly

Keep us informed praying for yall


----------



## Angel1210

No advice here, but I feel your desperation! 

You cant help but wonder, how could they NOT have an idea, or some strange test, or something they could do.\!!! It's like when a person is "too young" to have a specific disease or illness, they are quick to say, "Oh it can't be that, she/he is too young!" 

I do hope you get some peace of mind with either a neurologist, or holistic vet!!


----------



## xxcass

I really hope so too. Just waiting to get called in. Will keep you guys posted . Thank you all so much, this is the best forum I have stumbled upon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cream Chi's

Thinking of your chi, you & your family x


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Good luck! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## susan davis

I think an MRI, while dangerous, is the answer. Brain problems may also affect eating. Her vision may not be exactly right, and eating out of a dish, or plate may not be easy. I think that this poor baby might not have long to live, unless they find out what the problem is. You have been so vigilant, and so loving, my heart is breaking for you. If she didn't wake up from the anesthetic, then she'd be out of her misery. You have to be the final judge of what to do, but I'd go ahead.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Blondie87 said:


> My sister's Chi has neurological issues. We aren't sure if he was born this way, or possibly abused growing up. My sister got him when he was like 2.5 or so off of Craigslist. He walks/runs kind of sideways, gets lost and distracted very easily, impossible to teach him any tricks or anything, doesn't have any balance (couldn't walk across the top of a couch or anything), and he just isn't a normal dog. Doesn't play with toys at all, but will sometimes play, although weirdly, with my girls and other dogs he knows. Vet just observed him and did a few lil tests, like putting his legs in different positions and stuff, and I forget why, but she thought maybe something could be wrong with his neck, like a nerve or something, so she didn't want to put him under for an MRI.
> 
> Here is a video I took awhile ago. I thought maybe it was his hips or LP or something, but nope. Everything thinks it's so cute how he walks/runs, but it's because of something wrong with his brain.
> 
> It is long, so sorry, lol. You can see most of how he walks/runs in the beginning, the first minute.
> Jasper Walking/Running - YouTube
> 
> Not sure if we will ever really know what is problem is, but he is living life just fine, so it's not a big deal. He is just "special".


Aw. What a cutie. Poor guy! I'm glad it doesn't bother him and that your sister is good enough to look after this special boy.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I really hope the neurologist can help you. This must be devastating. We are all hear for you sending well wishes. Keep us updated xox


----------



## xxcass

Just got back from the neurologist now. 

Basically she examined her physically and tested her with some neurological tests and does believe this is a problem with her brain. 

1- Meningitis or Encephalitis ? ( Not sure how to spell it ) or Chiari Malformation.

She is quiet convinced it is Meningitis though, and they would have to put her on anesthetic and do an MRI and a spinal tap. Which we are not to thrilled about. She doesnt believe its water in the brain or a tumor or anything of that sort. 

This all started 2 days after she got her nails cut at this ladys house that we take her too ( which we will never be going back ) It is quiet possible she is not sanitary enough and picked it up from another dog who was there.

If the MRI and spinal tap was done they would treat her with antibiotics that have steroids in them to help with the inflammation and will make her very hungry and thirsty. 

The neurologist suggested we may try these antibiotics for the next 4-5 days and if we see an improvement then we are obviously treating the right thing. If it is something else the antibiotics will not respond and she will not get better. But if it is the correct treatment for her within 4 days we should notice a difference. If its not, we will have an MRI scheduled as well as a spinal tap.

For now, we are going to try this and see how it goes and we are going to be following up with her in 2 days via telephone and in 1 week we will bring her back so she can test her neurologically again to see if there has been any improvement in her.

We hope this works and that we wont have to put my poor baby in for mri and spinal tap and such.


----------



## Huly

Praying the antibiotics work!


----------



## Nancy

This is all so sad to read...I can only imagine what your going through...I'd be going crazy I can tell you that....I sure hope the meds work and she improves and eats ...I'm sorry this is happening

Nancy


----------



## jesuschick

Outstanding that you are being so diligent in uncovering her diagnosis.

I join the others in praying and sure do wish you both well!


----------



## xxcass

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. I guess a couple days time will tell us if this is the right path or if we will have to go through with the MRI and spinal tap. 

Today she seems to be having a good day although she still has not eaten anything. The vet gave her the steroid shot and something to soothe her tummy as they may cause her tummy pain because the meds are harsh. 

She is very alert today, and seems to be playing a bit. However still fumbelling around . But I have some hope at least now that she may improve. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

xxcass said:


> Just got back from the neurologist now.
> 
> Basically she examined her physically and tested her with some neurological tests and does believe this is a problem with her brain.
> 
> 1- Meningitis or Encephalitis ? ( Not sure how to spell it ) or Chiari Malformation.
> 
> She is quiet convinced it is Meningitis though, and they would have to put her on anesthetic and do an MRI and a spinal tap. Which we are not to thrilled about. She doesnt believe its water in the brain or a tumor or anything of that sort.
> 
> This all started 2 days after she got her nails cut at this ladys house that we take her too ( which we will never be going back ) It is quiet possible she is not sanitary enough and picked it up from another dog who was there.
> 
> If the MRI and spinal tap was done they would treat her with antibiotics that have steroids in them to help with the inflammation and will make her very hungry and thirsty.
> 
> The neurologist suggested we may try these antibiotics for the next 4-5 days and if we see an improvement then we are obviously treating the right thing. If it is something else the antibiotics will not respond and she will not get better. But if it is the correct treatment for her within 4 days we should notice a difference. If its not, we will have an MRI scheduled as well as a spinal tap.
> 
> For now, we are going to try this and see how it goes and we are going to be following up with her in 2 days via telephone and in 1 week we will bring her back so she can test her neurologically again to see if there has been any improvement in her.
> 
> We hope this works and that we wont have to put my poor baby in for mri and spinal tap and such.


I had another thought, if you think it may be from the other ladies house/dogs, did you contact her to find out if any of her dogs had been or are ill? that might be helpful as well.

I hope she responds to the abx and ends up getting better for you!


----------



## xxcass

We haven't contacted her because we wanted to find out what was wrong first. But I will definitely be contacting her tomorrow and let her know the possibilities of what this is , and that it may be possible she has picked it up there. We didn't want to jump to conclusions and blame anyone. But that's the only time my dog is out of the house or around other animals.


She did pick up something there before which was like a tummy flu and got a lump on her paw... Now there's no more chances of taking her I refuse too. Because I know she's not around other animals at any time other than getting her nails cut. We will now be taking her to the vet for that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi

praying your little one responds to the antibiotics....I had a dobie with Encephalitis, they diagnosed him by symptoms and blood work..he was treated with antibiotics and made a full recovery....


----------



## kellyb

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the antibiotics work and she does not have to go through the spinal tap and MRI. I am praying for you. You are wonderful to get her all the care she needs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xxcass

Nabi do you remember what antibiotics you were given ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

Hey there XXCASS can you swing by and let us know if the antibiotics resolved your dogs problem? I've been wondering how she is doing.

Thanks!


----------



## xxcass

KittyD said:


> Hey there XXCASS can you swing by and let us know if the antibiotics resolved your dogs problem? I've been wondering how she is doing.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi kitty sorry I have been really busy. 

The neurologist said she seems to have improved 60-70 percent. But some dogs may improve and then crash seeing as she doesn't have the proper diagnosis.

The neurologist gave a lesser strength of the steroids and stronger for her tummy abx.. She has been eating on her own every day like a cow so much! 

However she has been having diarrhea which is a side effect but there is no blood in it her tummy just making alot of rumbelling.

So far we are just taking it one day at a time and hoping for the best. She seems to have been having some good days and the aggression has calmed down. Now we don't have to force her meds in a syringe we are able to put the pill in the food she's eating so it's been alot less stressful for her and easier for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210

So, so, so GLAD that there is improvement of any kind!

Hopefully, just being less stressed will help in her recovery!


----------



## KittyD

That's wonderful news, I hope she continues to get better for you, is she eating just mainly because of the steroids?


----------



## *Chloe*

glad shes improving


----------



## Evelyn

I pray she keeps getting better.


----------



## lovemychihuahua

So how is your baby doing. Hope she alot better.


----------



## susan davis

We all would LOVE an update on this baby dog. PLEASE update us


----------



## KittyD

I was wondering myself


----------



## Kalisee

Bumping up and hoping for good news...


----------



## lovemychihuahua

Bumping up... I hope everything is ok..


----------



## susan davis

I can't imagine why this person never has updated us; unless the poor dog died after all that? Has anyone gotten in touch with the poster?


----------



## Angel1210

I actually pm'd her a bit ago because I feared that the dog had died. But I never heard anything. 

If something bad did happen to the dog, I feel really sad for her! I realize that it is probably hard for her!

I'd like her to know that we are here for her and we understand her grief. Just send a quick update and then she can do a longer post later if she wants to.

We just care about her and her little baby.


----------



## xxcass

I'm so sorry been back and forth many times to the neurologist shes been on the prednisone was there yesterday the neurologist is now decreasing her dose from 2.5 to 1 per day. She is getting a bit thick now and has thinned her coat but most of her personality is back - the odd days of aggression. I'm just hoping now with the decrease she doesnt regress. She is doing very well considering all the vet visits. Mom takes good care of her. Thanks for everyone's concern. Famotidine (Pepsid AC) was also added twice a day 1/4 tablet.


----------



## Angel1210

So glad to hear she is making progress!


----------



## KittyD

So it was not viral in the end? did they come to a definite dx?


----------



## xxcass

We still dont know as we have been treating her with the steriods and the famotidine. At first she had bad diahreah with it until we changed the night dose to a morning dose of the prednisone. Then everything started falling into place. She wasnt vomiting or having diahreah and her personality started coming back. She stopped sleeping in a ball and starting stretching out and started playing. We feed her twice a day but she tries to get more food during the day. At first she couldnt even go down the two jumps into the backyard. Then after about a month she started going down and up back into the house. She completely turned around. She had initially dropped over 2 lbs and now has regained all of her weight although she is a little chubby around the middle we had to buy a little of a bigger harness . We know for sure it wasnt fungal or bacterial because the neurologist said she wouldnt have responded to the pills. I guess we will see in the next 3-4 days if lowering the dose will change her. I will keep you posted. Thank you so much for all your help through this. Again I'm so sorry for the lapse. I was so busy with her. Since the weather is so cold here I'm taking advantage of the days when I can take her for a walk to get her some exercise. For now she is the happy little baby we love so much. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Lupita's mom

Cassandra, so glad your little girl is turning around. Keeping the two of you in my prayers.


----------



## Zorana1125

Glad to hear she is doing better! I had a chi named Gino who was diagnosed (after months and months of visits, trial and error) autoimmune disease. At first they thought it was an infection, but when abx failed to work, they tried high dose prednisone (2mg/kg/day) and then he finally felt better and could walk!! But he also gained tons of weight on the prednisone, his teeth went bad (started using Petzlife and they were great again), and liver enzymes were outrageous. Once we started tapering his dose down to find the perfect dose for him- the lowest dose possible to keep his symptoms away, he lost weight and his liver enzymes returned to normal. Keep your head up!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

And I wanted to add that they're giving the Pepcid to decrease the upset stomach prednisone is known for causing. Gino was on protonix suspension for a long time too. They help reduce acid and heartburn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee

Pleasant surprise! Thanks for coming with an update even though your very busy. I am very glad your baby is happier and is having positive results! Keep on!


----------



## susan davis

I can't tell you how excited I was when I saw your message. We are so glad your girl is doing well. It may be a long road, but it looks as if it will end happily.


----------



## intent2smile

I am so glad she is doing better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Thanks everyone. It means a lot that so many people care. Its day three of the reduction of prednisone and so far so good no changes for the worse at all but I wont feel better until its a week and shes still the same. I will keep you posted. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TLI

Such awesome news that your baby is doing better!! <3 xxx


----------



## susan davis

When I 'weaned' my kitten off of prednisone (irritible bowel syndrome) I went too fast. Diarrhea returned. Then I went to reducing the amount by 1/10th of what she was on. It took 7 months to wean her off, but today she is a happy, healthy 8 year old girl. She was on 2.5 cc's and 1/10 of that took a long time.


----------



## Evelyn

Praying she has a full recovery. Keep updates coming,please.


----------



## xxcass

Well its been almost 2 weeks now since the reduction of prednisone from 2.5 mg to 1mg per day. So far so good! We have not seen any significant changes although she has become a little devil at times not wanting you to pick her up or specifically she chooses who she will allow to pick her up. I guess thats the steroid and we have learnt to live with it. Sometimes I just pick her up in a small blanket while she growls at me then she stops afterwards. Shes still eating well almost too well and I'm hoping that when the three months is up she can come off it. At this point we have had to postpone our vacation because we cant have her vaccinated and we cant cross the border from canada to the us we usually take her with her to Florida when we drive. A small price to pay for her recovery although I could use some sunshine and fun right about now. Again thanks to everyone for all their good wishes. Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## susan davis

Maybe they would accept titers? Hate for you to miss your vacation!


----------



## xxcass

Whats that? I called the border protection and basically they told me even with a letter from the neurologist it was going to depend on who i get at the border. In otherwords if we get a dog lover who is sympathetic then he will allow me to pass since her shots are due may 3. if not then tough luck and they can deny her entry and even quarantine her. Not going down that road. I'd rather put off the vacation. I even called the crossing I would pass through to see if anyone would give me the ok and take their name down. Nope same answer. I guess from all the recent events they are just protecting everything and are very strict about the rules now.


----------



## AussieLass

Hiya, I avoid threads like this out of abject fear, I struggle to deal with other's pain, fear & worry. 

I'm so glad I forced myself to click on the last post button to see things are on the up and up for you and your baby.


----------



## susan davis

A titer is a blood test that shows whether or not the dog has antibodies to the diseases that they are vaccinated against. Most agencies accept them of 'proof' of immunity.


----------



## Miryam

Please just have this little chihuahua MRI'd. Another of your replies told you about Syringomyelia and Chiari malformation. Well my chihuahua has this disease. Everything you described can be attached to CM/SM. even the not wanting to be picked up, only by certain people. This condition is extremely painful. The steroids will just be masking the pain. You must have an MRI to find out if your poor little dog has this. If she does then she will need to go onto correct treatment. The head tilt, the not eating, the not going up or down steps, not wanting to be picked up, weird gait when she walks. Please just get the MRI done. Once the steroid levels are dropped very low or stopped her pain will come back. You do not want her on steroids even with CM/SM. but she will need proper pain meds and drugs to reduce the cerebospinal fluid flow if she does have this disease. Please have the scan. I pray she hasn't got this disease but I feel strongly she has.


----------



## xxcass

The neurologist doesnt feel she has chiari malformation because one of the major symptoms is that they dont like heat. She lies for hours in front of the gas fireplace and that alone tells her she can rule that out. She is in the care of a neurologist and when I first brought her in she had lost so much weight and she didnt feel that she had a chance of getting through the anesthesia. Once she is reassessed at the end of the three months we will consider it based on her assessment at the time. She has been on the lowest dose 1mg of the prednisone for almost a month now and if anything she is more energetic. I dont know if you read all of the posts but this all started 2 days after I had her nails cut at a private home. She went through something similar a year before exactly 2 days after the nail cut as well. I have since learned actually last week that another dog a friend of mine's sister who has been also grooming her dog there for years had a major problem with her dog right after xmas. It was the same week that I started with my dogs problem. Its just too coincidental that both dogs suddenly stopped eating and had walking problems. Her dogs was treated with the prednisone and is off now and is fine. I dont know where you live but mri's and spinal taps are $4000 here. I just noticed that you are new here and so opiniated did you ever consider it was not in someone's budget. I have already spent over $2000 in blood work xrays etc not to mention the 1 hour trip back and forth to the neurologist. Then what happens if the prognosis is perhaps a tumor and then what $20,000 for surgery? My regular vet thinks she picked up something perhaps from a carrier. I have never seen her basement where she clips the dogs nails. So I can't comment but I know I'm never going back there again. She's a sweet lady has been handling her since 5 weeks old but can't take the chance. At this point I'm taking the advice from the neurologist.


----------



## susan davis

Cass, I think you're on the right track. Don't get upset! You have done everything right, and the MRI may or maynot show anything.


----------



## xxcass

Exactly! If she did in fact catch something at the groomers then when they take her off the prednisone then all will resume to normal if its something more serious then we can deal with it then if she stops eating and go for the mri. Just trying to take it slow she is back to her old self eating drinking playing and she isnt doing what the vet said would happen from the prednisone drinking and drinking she is drinking a few times a day like she used to nothing out of the ordinary. So far so good and since xmas she has improved every day going up and down the stairs again too. We have two more months on the lowest dose of the prednisone so we will take it one day at a time. Initially it took over 2 weeks to even figure out it was some kind of brain related issue but if they stop the meds and she stops eating i will take her immediately while she still has her body fat to do the mri. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Miryam

Cass, you came on here asking for advice on what may be wrong with your little chihuahua. As a person who has been in the same position you are now I was trying to help. My little chihuahua saw 3 neurologists, had 2 MRI scans, was wrongly diagnosed with a brain disease called GME. Given chemotherapy treatment for this GME disease she didn't even have, before a correct diagnosis of CM/SM was given. All of this cost me 9000 dollars and it took 4 months to wean her off the steroids she was put on as she was by then showing signs of steroid induced cushings. My little chihuahua went through hell all because these so called neurologists got her diagnosis wrong. I was trying to stop this happening to you and your little dog. As for your neurologist saying she could rule CM/SM out because dogs suffering with CM/SM don't like heat is completely incorrect. My dog wants to be around heat constantly and her condition is classified severe. She lays on a heated blanket everyday while at work with me and if its sunny will lay in the sun and she constantly sits in front of fires or heaters. It's the cold that affects them more. Also air pressure such as when we have storms or adverse weather conditions. I have researched this disease in full since my little dog was diagnosed and I live with a sufferer everyday. I'm a member of CM/SM forums for pet owners and as part of research forum into this disease. There are CM/SM charities that help owners with veterinary costs as the costs are so high in some areas. There is help out there. Someone told you not to get upset. Well I get upset with everyone hiding their head in the sand as they don't want to admit this disease is out there and affecting many breeds of dogs all over the world. How you could call me opinionated because I showed concern for your little chihuahua and what you are going through is beyond me. I wish your little dog well and will not message you again.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I'm glad to hear everything is moving forward for you and your girl  I know this is all tough, and I just want you to know that there are a lot of us here to support you ::hugs::


----------



## xxcass

I dont know where you live but here in canada there is no help for things like that. And yes I would prefer you don't message me anymore. I truly appreciate your trying to help but at the same time it upsets me. I honestly wish I had the $9000 you said you spent but not everyone is in that position so just leave it as that. Yes I came to this forum to get help but it was a little shocking to see your post yesterday after for months everyone was so helpful but I found you a little abrupt and making me feel like I should run to the nearest vet and get the mri done. Those procedures are so invasive and since you dont know that she has a colapsed trachea at times and putting her to sleep and intibating her could cost her her life the neurologist at the time felt that although it would give us answers it could also kill her because of how weak she was. I made the choice to try and get her strong first. That was my choice!!!!


----------



## xxcass

Just a quick note of update on Coco. Was back at the neurologist today for recheck she feels she has responded well. She is literally back to her old self even jumping on the couch again. They are further reducing her prednisone from 1 mg to 1/2 mg once a day. If nothing changes she will see her again in three months. She hasnt gained any more weight but immunization is still not recommended. Thanks


----------



## Chiggerboy

Happy to hear your CoCo is doing so well now..it seems like a long road but all worth it if they get well. 
My Gizmo (Chigger) is only 2 weeks into being treated for probable steroid responsive meningitis. 
Blood work & X-rays all negative..liver is fine.
A liver shunt can bring neuro systems which I have never heard of before?
It has been very stressful because our vet only wanted him on a dose of Pred. for 5 days..and then cut in half for 5 days. 
I knew enough from days& days of reading on it that it requires longterm Prednisone..sometimes Cyclosporin with Pepcid too. 
He turned into a jerk and still want the Pred. to be stopped as well as hang up in me for mentioning reading online. 
.....so yesterday took Gizmo to a neuro vet and she is over his care now. 
Very nice & compassionate and thinks nothing is wrong at all for others to read online...especially with something as scary as meningitis. Grateful.  
He will be on Prednisone 5 mg, Cyclosporin and Pepcid for 6 months first and slowly weaned off. 
He is walking normal now and eats/toilets fine but very sleepy and wears out easily. 
Not playing with toys yet and I am trying to not let him do too much...got some diaper bands for the nonstop peeing which have worked like a dream and giving small meals 6 times a day so he is not starving too much..
I hope he goes into remission and able to be his old playful hyper little self soon. Sad to see him like this. 
Keep us posted on your Coco...not many stories on small dogs with (SRM)meningitis online at all. 
Best wishes!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210

Thank you Cassandrea for the update. I think about her frequently. I hope she continues with her progress!


----------



## xxcass

I do hope your little one gets well. The neurologist I went to was amazing. They started coco on 2.5 mg for 3 months then 1 mg and now 1/2. Today is her first day with the 1/2 so im keeping fingers crossed. I too gave 1/4 pepsid ac and even when she told me I could stop that I continued it with her steriod pill in the morning only. It was 1/4 of a tablet so I just wanted to make sure it didnt upset her tummy. As soon as they started her on steriods within 2 days she was eating again so give it time and she took a bit to be interested in the toys maybe because she had lost so much weight. Once she started eating again the toys came next. Its been since January I have been going through this and many trips to the vet. I too went through everything was showing normal the xrays and blood work so have faith. I will pray for your little one too


----------



## susan davis

So glad to hear about CoCo. At the end of her steroid therapy, they might go awhile on every other day doseage. 

Steroids are great when needed. I am 75 yrs old, with artificial knees and hips. I took steroids for asthma for 38 YEARS! It took its toll with teeth also. There were no inhalers with steroids back then! I am greatful that now we have the ortho doctors who do such remarkable work!


----------



## xxcass

Don't feel bad about changing the vets at first the female at the clinic I go to kept telling me because all tests were normal that she was convinced it was behavioral. I made an appointment with her boss the owner and told him I was offended because I felt she was brushing me off. In the long run he watched coco carefully and when he noticed the signs of her shaking her head when we put her down and the head tilt and circling and walking into things immediately made me an appointment at the neurologist. Go with your instincts we know our pets better than anyone since we live with them 24-7.


----------



## xxcass

Well its been a week on the 1/2 mg of prednisone. I think she was doing better on the 1 mg she has that blank stare again, is very quiet is still eating but just seems off. She has an ear infection right now and I see my regular vet on Monday again so maybe he will suggest putting her back on the 1mg. I just feel something is different with her. Ugh.


----------



## Angel1210

I will be keeping my fingers crossed! She may well need and do fine on the 1mg! Hoping all goes well on Monday!


----------



## Chiggerboy

What a long journey this has been for you & your CoCo!
Hope that is not happening but be assured it is normal to go through relapses and she may need to up back to 1mg. The goal is the lowest possible dose that will prevent that..and may need to be on a lifetime perhaps every other day. 
My Gizmo has been on 5 mg almost a month now for SRM and even though he walks much better..he is starving and thirsty all day long..seems very depressed and not interested in his toys at all. 
Neuro vet wants to lower pred. it to 2.5 mg in a couple of weeks already...to see if he can deal with it and not relapse..hate that approach so early in his treatment. 
Will go back up to 5 mg asap if I see him go down like he was...so sad seeing our sweeties go through something like this..mine is only 10 months old and was just letting us pick him up after 6 months of being here...now I am wondering if that was the early signs of meningitis..he stopped running away as he used to..
He has always been so scared of everything..it is only me, hubby and 12 yr. daughter who has high functioning autism and very quiet so I knew he would get better but then the meningitis hit him overnight so HARD! 
When did CoCo start being herself again as far as playing and not sleeping all day? 
Does the Pred. make them sleep and be so down the whole time on it? 
There is no other alternative so will just try to give lots of spoiling and pray for a remission so I can get him off this drug..hopefully.
Best wishes to your baby and keep on updating. XXX



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Its hard to say Coco has been an extremely quiet dog since I got her. She went through the puppy stage but her tongue always hung out since day 1 and she slept alot but I showed a picture of her at 4 months old to the neurologist and it seems her left ear was always lower than her right ear. Seems this was some sort of a sign maybe birth defect. Her teeth never got big she has small teeth not big like a regular chihuahua. As for the prednisone, as soon as they gave her the first injection that night she started eating again and within a week or two she was back playing with her toys. But she has been sleepy and quiet but she really has been such a good dog since day 1 we got her at 5 weeks old. She never has accidents in the house and still doesnt she constantly begs for food but drinks just a little more than usual nothing major. Its good for them to drink while onthe prednisone and they started her with 2.5 so I wouldnt worry. Your right it is so hard. She missed the tract coming in the patio door yesterday but because she has an ear infection im not sure if its that causing a bit of imbalance and my vet will probably suggest i put her back to 1 mg on monday im fairly sure i just dont want to start it myself without speaking to him. shes still eating if she had changed that i would have started it. I will update you on monday im there at 9am. The only thing I would have changed about this whole thing is I wish from the beginning I would have gotten two of them to keep each other company as I so feel quilty when I leave her for a few hours. 

Spend as much time and attention with your baby. Does yours have any aggression. Mine has her moments which she never did before this whole thing. The vet said its like they are little stallions on prednisone so I guess we have to live with it. She is wimpering a bit when I pick her up thats something I will discuss. I would have thought by now the neurologist would be suggestion blood work on her so I will also discuss that with the vet on Monday. Thanks for everyones support on this whole thing.


----------



## Chiggerboy

Hi 
Gizmo is exactly like your CoCo..he does not have one cell of aggression whatsoever..and never barks or bites. 
Very quiet since I have had him..he would get very excited in the morning when I got him out of his crate..tail wagging like a helicopter..licking me to death..running around like crazy. 
Now he is way more subdued excited and only last a minute or so before it poops him out and has o lay down.
He also would have few moments a day where he played with his toys that was really cute..loved to have me throw his ball and he would run..get it and bring it back..
If I went anywhere and came back there would be all his little toys from the door going to garage all the way to the living room as if he was bringing them for me to play with..he also would sleep by the door till I got home even if hubby and daughter were here...very sweet. 
But...he always has slept quite a bit..at 4 months old he would take 5 hour naps at a time straight. 
He is my first Chi so had no clue other than the stereotypical responses..they yap, nip and hate everyone but their owner. 
Which he does none of that other than very attached to just me..he is impossible to train not to mark things even after being neutered and taken out constantly so he now wears male belly bands that hold pads that work perfect. 
He looks bloated and heavy already from the pred,.I am giving him a tiny hand of food every 3 hours to help with the begging. 
He also makes low whimper sounds when I pick him up and not sure if it is because of the extra weight affected his breathing when being held or in pain. 
Still can not go up and down a step well and when he walks it is stiff and rigid. 
Your the first person I have found with this meningitis after days and days of looking it up..guess it is pretty rare.
Very late last night he pulled out his kitty and was dragging it and chewing on it so hoping he will return to normal soon..he used to play with over 20 of his toys. 
Hope CoCo is better today and her unsteadiness is from her ears,  
I go on Tuesday for first follow up with neuro vet..glad she is wanting to see him often. 
My old vet never even called to check on him once in 2 weeks and seemed annoyed when I called to him a report. :/ 
In good hands now.  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

How did they diagnosis your boy did you have the mRI and spinal tap? Coco is the same today I too think its from the extra weight she is puffy as well and does a small whimper when I pick her up. Ive been taking her for walks to try and keep the weight down we go about 10 houses up the street then she wants to come back and two houses before ours she stopps in a stance and wants me to pick her up. 

Thats good news he had an interest in a toy. Yes I didnt find many people either. At least we found something in common. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Chiggerboy

Initially an associate Vet at our reg. vets office (reg. vet off thAt day) 
She did some blood tests to rule out things including a Liver shunt in which the shunts to Liver gets blocked and Liver can not detox too well so neuro symptoms show up....then sent me home with Metcam liq. (24 hr. non-steroid anti-inflammatory) 
She had me come back in afternoon for Xrays....she also did physical exam both times very thoroughly and did not feel it was his joints or pinch nerve in spine or injury..he was not showing any signs of pain..just unable to use back legs to walk...would start to take a step and his left or right leg would jut out to his side and just stick out till you put it down..very weird. 
More flat than usual but just figured it was due to all the exams and stress of the day.
All of his tests came back negative so she wanted me to come back again in morning to see our reg. vet. when the office opened..
She had also called a neuro vet and consulted in the phone and even she was not sure what was going on and was not able to see us because her schedule was so full...the only other neuro vet was over an hour away and she felt he was fine enough to wait to see what reg. vet thought in morning~Wednesday
Our reg. Vet examined him and did neuro checks just as other vet did and stated he felt it was probable steroid responsive meningitis where his immune system was attacking his body...and no need to get a bunch of very expensive tests because it is treated with prednisone....so sent me home with pred. 5 day full dose and five 1/2 doses and Baytril antibiotic. 
The vet bill totaled almost $500 thus far soI was relieved! 
Next morning he was taking steps..only about 5 but much better than none. 
The following day he went 10 steps and collapsed and slept all day long..very lethargic. 
By Saturday he was extremely sleeply and by that night he could not raise his head to look at me..it appeared his neck was very stiff and hurting..he would flinch if I touched him. 
Called ER vet hosp. And was told they could only provide supportive care and could no treat without definitive diagnoses..like MRI and Cat scan..Spinal tap and that could only be done on Monday...all these tests could run up to $10,000 very easily! 
By this time I had read tons on this type of meningitis and knew that initially they are given high doses of prednesone and Gizmo was on half of the recommended dose..so I gave him 2.5mg more of prednisone...by morning he was much better and ran a bit..still slept all day long. 
By Monday he was about the same but walking totally normal albeit very slowly....called the vet and he wanted me to give only 2.5mg for 5 days and then stop it...when I told him how everything I read on it on the internet and that this required long term pred..and told him I was scared...he accused me of arguing and hung up on me...I instantly called neuro vet and set an appt. asap...went up next day to pick up Gizmo's records & Xrays..and confronted the vet about hanging up on me,lhe stated he had no time to listen to all the things people have read online,,he was a busy man. 
No apology or remorse. 
Asked him to justify doing on 5 full doses of pred. for SRM...he then stated he NEVER told me that it was steroid responsive meningitis..i told him he said "probable" SMR...and he even denied that! 
It was a ton of back and worth after that but was able to get my point across of what I thought of him andcleft with my head up high.c 
The neuro vet looked over everything and stated she felt comfortable treating him with the Prednisone and wanted to give him cyclosporine as well.land that 5 days only of Pred. for this condition is unheard of...because he had been on the Pred. & Baytril the MRI/cat scan/spinal tap was not be conclusive so he never got them...the advice was to watch him closely. 
That was 2 weeks ago and each day he seems better except not as perky..no energy. 
Getting bloated from the pred...hungry & thirsty all day.
At night he pants sometimes which I hate..and has fits of being restless a d unable to settle down, 
But in no pain..and walks and runs fine..just unable to do either for more than a minute...I walk him around my backyard as he is terrified of leashes still. 
We do one round and he stops before done and wants me to pick him up...he used to run around over and over like a jackrabbit just for fun..now just walks very slowly. Sigh. 
This is such an agonizing thing to go through..the unknown is unbearable. I just hope he can recover and not need the pred. For the rest of his life...wish there were more stories on this..especially on those that have survived for more than a few years...seems like all go through several relapses before it is over with...
He is so young-10months old so hope that helps him. 
Thanks for keeping me informed on your CoCo..we are right behind you so it is assuring to not be alone.  
Take care!
Shelley 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Try using a harness instead of a collar that has always been what I used for Coco. She is sleeping quite a bit since the decrease and still chases her toy when we throw it but then lays down in front of it she used to grab it and run away. I'm the firm believer that the vets are like lawyers trying to get as much money as they can. My regular vet is wonderful such a kind and caring man and a soft voice and coco responds very well to him but she hates the female neurologist and I really feel that she brushes me off lately because she keeps repeating that without a proper diagnosis its not good to do this and said she has seen many dogs respond then crash and then its too late. If they made the mri's more affordable I may have considered it but the thought of putting such a small dog through the spinal tap etc makes me sick. Coco initially stopped eating altogether we did all the blood work and repeat blood xrays etc and it was all normal. We were force feeding her baby food to try and keep her alive until they could figure it out. My regular vet didnt like the steriod route but he said if the neurologist puts her on it and she responds they even it it prolongs her lifespan a few more years he was for it and he has been happy with her response. I talked to him 2 weeks ago when it was only 2 days on the decrease and he said if she regressed he would recommend putting her up to 1mg again. Since I trust his judgement I will talk in the morning. Has your boy shown any signs of agression? At the beginning she was pretty agressive but that definately calmed down she has the odd moment. One thing he did tell me is that exercise is important because prednisone can make the muscles weak so keeping them exercised is a good idea even if its for 5 minutes. Just keep at it. Its time consuming seems worse than having a baby at home. Coco has luxating patellas and I'm not sure when she limps a little if its the brain problem or that so I keep an eye on that.


----------



## Kenziesmith

It is true that dogs experience problems with brain at the time when there is so much of heat. In hot conditions, they need to be proper cared so that they could remain cool all the time.


----------



## xxcass

I live in Canada and when my dog started with this problem it was January when we had snow this has nothing to do with the heat.


----------



## Chiggerboy

Yes..all pets can get heat strokes and suffer brain injuries unfortunately just as humans. 
Both our pets have a type of meningitis caused from their immune system attacking itself. 
Thankfully is it responsive to steroids which why they call it "Steroid responsive Meningitis" 
Mine has always been an indoor pet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiggerboy

Hi Cass
I wish Gizmo could handle a harness and leash. I tried at least 5x and he just freezes and will not move even after 5 minutes...I used treats and praise and he just sat so frozen. 
Poor thang is so scared.
The Prednisone has not produced any aggression..but tiredness and depression. 
Hope it resolves soon because I miss his old puppy self.
My reg vet is the money sucker here..he neutered & microchipped him 3 months ago and it was $600! 
All the blood work & tests were over $500 which in my opinion is ridicules but I had no choice at the time. 
Spending 1,000's for tests that do not even show this type of meningitis just seems like a huge waste of money and so glad the neuro is willing to treat him with the pred. & cyclosporin. 
If it was something bacterial or viral he would be deteriorating by now instead getting better I would think? 
Have an appointment with Neuro vet in the morning. 
Today Giz is walking around the house and wagging his tail..little baby steps to recovering 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Well I'm back from the vet. Her ear infection is gone and we went over all the small changes I've been noticing. We talked about that is is licking her paws again, is very quiet runs for her toy but lays down and is generally just quiet much more than when she was on the 1mg. I gave her 1/2 mg this morning and since my appointment was a 9am he said to go home and give her the other 1/2 tablet and wants her back on the 1 mg. He said she is telling us what her body needs and doesnt want to wait because if you wait too long she could regress and not bounce back. The neurologist never sent him the report since July 3 but he sent an email requesting it for the second time and along with it sent a note that we are increasing her. I asked him why she hasnt suggested blood work after 7 months of being on steriods and if she is wimpering a bit when I pick her up that it could be a sign of something. He agreed and took her in the back to do blood work and will call me tomorrow.

He told me a story that he has 4 dogs and 3 of them have been on steriods for years for various other reasons and that if it prolongs their life span for a few years its better than loos
ing them at this young age even though shes 5 now. 

He said steriod responsive menegitis is exactly what it is it responds to steriods. He told me not to walk her today its very hot here today and just let her rest in the air conditioning today. 

So he will call tomorrow afternoon with the blood results and I will see him again on the 23rd of July to see her progress again.

So far so good I guess.


----------



## xxcass

Poor gizmo I agree with all the tests. I've spent over $2000 so far with all the blood work vet and neurology visit and xrays so I know exactly what you mean. 

I used a harness when I got her at 5 weeks gradually having to buy a bigger one and then a bigger one again after the steriods puffer her out. She always wore xs and now wears small. I am fortunate she loves her harness. 

Keep me posted on your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Chiggerboy

Like your vet 
So nice to know he is taking care of your CoCo and knows about this condition
I checked around here and no vet has any experience in treating it or have seen it in their careers and only one knew what it was but not confident enough to treat it. 
I thought it was more common than that? 
Keep me updated! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis

I agree that she should be upped to 1 mg of pred. 

I was on prednisone for 38 years, and I'm now 75!! Yes it does have lots of side effects, but most can be dealt with. I hope that this pup gets off evenually. Take it day by day. I have a cat who had bowel issues and was put on prednisone as a kitten. Worked fine. Took her dose down to quickly, and then had to go back up and wean her off for SEVEN MONTHS! Slowly does the trick! She is now 9 yrs old. Good luck.


----------



## xxcass

38 years wow you have given me hope! He said the sad reality is that she may be on it for the rest of her life. She is already more lively than this weekend. She heard me getting some food before and came running which on the weekend she wasn't doing. He did say part of effects from the prednisone is depression but I'm happy to see her a little more lively this afternoon. 

I am very lucky to have such a caring vet. He's an older man maybe the old school vets are just in it for the right reasons and maybe the younger ones just focus on the money.


----------



## susan davis

Have you asked the vet about everyother day dosing? You double the daily dose (give 2 mg) everyother day. This may not work for dogs?? Supposed to help the adrenal gland in producing cortisone. It worked for me, but my cat never got to that point. She was on a course of weaning for 7 months. She is healthy now at 8+ years.


----------



## xxcass

No I didn't ask but I will put that in my notes to ask him on the 23rd. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## xxcass

How is Gizmo doing? And how did your appointment go?


----------



## Chiggerboy

Hi Cass
Sorry so late in responding,,not on Ipad till now
The appointment went great. 
She informed me how slow the progress was going to be and it may at least 6 months before he is back to only about 90-95% which is the norm. So slow.
It reassured me that Gizmo is going the way he is supposed to be...she wants to cut the 5mg Prednisone to 4.75 mg and to increase the cyclosporine from 0.1units to 0.15 to compensate lower the steroid. 
IF I see any regression I am to go back to the 5mg as a standing order which is nice if he relapsed on the weekend. 
He has gained 2 pounds in e last month...from 6 pounds to 8.3 lbs. 
Little Roly Poly
Hope he will perk up from lower his dose and not make him worse. 
I will be seeing the Neuro once a month for follow ups...so for now we are good!
How is CoCo now..hope she is bouncing back. 
Keep me posted!
Shelley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Coco is much more alert now since 2 days of being on the 1mg. She is still wimpering a bit when I pick her up. Results of her blood work he said a small higher level on the liver but nothing alarming normal for steriod use and some higher white cells. He thinks she may have urinary tract infection I collected a sample this morning and am bringing it in for analysis. Since she had her heat last month he said it could be from her licking so much and bacteria from her mouth. If its positive we will have antibiotics for a bit to clear that up. I noticed when she squatted the other day after she went pee she also squatted again and was walking and peeing at the same time and I suspected however shes not asking to go out any more frequently so it may have just started. Coco had dropped from 7 lbs to 4 in January and shes 8 lbs now. Yes quite a jump and puffy too so dont worry. Keep up the tender loving care. They are worth it.


----------



## Chiggerboy

You too! Sending CoCo healing vibes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

How is Gizmo doing?


----------



## Chiggerboy

Hi Cass
Sorry responding so late...have a 13 year old daughter out of school for the summer who although is pretty easy she needs to do something everyday or gets antsy 
Her Birthday was Saturday & is a teenager now! 
We got water park memberships and go often...along with lurking the malls and the amusement park..driving around & getting lost...3 all day playdates  
I am almost 50 and should not be doing all this "stuff" )

Gizmo is still doing about the same since the vet reduced the Prednisone down to 4.75mg from 5 mg..he seems like an older dog but he still wants to follow me everywhere and will run outside about 15 ft and is tuckered out...inside the house his hind legs collapse on the wood floors so he no longer runs on the house or wants to run anyway. 
He is depressed to me..just unable to be the puppy he was that had his toys strewn all over the house. 
Took him to a dog park to perk him up..he was petrified and would not move..he has kinda been like this since I have had him..so scared of everything but did wag his tail at the other doggies. 
Stopped spoiling him with food & treats so much..he has gained almost 3 pounds..from 6 lbs. to almost 9 lbs in 2 months which is not good as he has the sliding knee caps. 
Very puffy boy. 
Still sleeps most of day but he remains stable and has not gotten worse since he has been on the prednisone so have to have faith the neuro vet is doing what is needed. 
Never dreamed the recovery would be this slow....hard to see him so inactive. 
Crazy that he was perfect one night and down completely the next morning. 
Grateful that he is still here though and making life as good as I can for him. 
Hope your CoCo is doing better...did she have an infection? 
How is the 1mg of pred. doing now? 
How much does CoCo weigh?
I thought 5mg for too low for my Giz who was only 6 pounds..makes me wonder if it was too high now and that is why he is so lethargic & down. 
He does perk up instantly if he sees me move to another room...he used to run away away from me before the meningitis but now he wags his tail and lets me come to him to pick him up.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Hi Well coco is doing ok with the 1mg she has her days. I too notice that she seems like an older dog. She seems depressed too. She is still playing with her favorite toy but not so much. Her weight is 8 lbs right now yes shes puffy too. Sometimes when I pick her up she kinda wimpers a bit its hard to describe maybe its from being overweight now. Originally she was about 6.5 lbs went down to 4 and is now 8. You mentioned a chemo drug what is that for? My vet only gave prednisone and 1/4 tablet of pepsid ac and I agree I think 5 mg is a lot. Mine only started with the 2.5 then they reduced her to 1. She still wants to go for walks but I get about 10 houses down and she wants to come back. At least shes getting that exercise. Mine too has luxating patellas not severe those. I just separate her food into three meals cutting down the amount because otherwise she is bugging me all day looking for food. So I give her more veggies and it seems to do the trick. At night I give her a few mouthfuls of chicken and a few treats otherwise she is really restless at night. Coco is not social either. She is a big chicken always has been. She gets in this stance stops barks at any dog getting near her. I usually pick her up and keep her away especially from big dogs. Since this happened I'm so afraid for her to pick up anything. I dont know why this happened in the first place. One day she was fine the next day stopped eating altogether. Did your vet say in his opinion why this happened to yours? And to answer did she have an infection no she didnt. I guess thats a good thing. Keep me posted.


----------



## Chiggerboy

Seems she is moving along just like Gizmo..some things they still manage to do like wag their tails/eat and play even it is much less. 
Still in shock that this has happened to him...
I got him just a few months after losing my Shihtzu Zoey from lymphoma cancer so suddenly and still not over her loss and now he has something that reminds me of her..she was lethargic..bloated and on prednisone too. 
She no longer could run or jump on the couch..very tired. Sigh. 
Hate this. 

This type of meningitis is "thought" to be their immune system attacking their brain & spinal cord but there is no way to detect it as it does not show up in Cat sans/MRI/ or spinal tap but responds to prednisone very well. 
Some call it "Sterile meningitis" some call it "idiosyncratic" because there is no real known cause..the good news is that our pets did NOT "catch" this from other pets nor is it contagious..their immune system is just not very good. :/ 

Because of this I was told not to have him get any more vaccines..or treatments for flea/tick or anything that could set off an immune response.that could be why this happened right after having CoCo's nails clipped..minor surgery can trigger this....stress..any illness..ect. 
Some state that their immune system attacking them in this way could have a genetic component as well. 
So we may never know exact cause. It is what it is)

The Cyclosporine~(copied & pasted a small definition)
Cyclosporine is a drug that suppresses the immune system and was originally used when organs were being transplanted from one person to another person to prevent rejection. 
This medication has proven very useful in modulating the immune response. A BVNS neurologist would use cyclosporine whenever it is suspected that the cause of organ dysfunction was not from infection or cancer but immune attack.

*Used in chemo therapy too. 

It is very pricey so if you do get this for CoCo you may inquire to get a larger bottle that will make it cheaper overall if she gets it for longer than a few months. 
Gizmo gets .08 ml from a 5 ml bottle/ $70...for 17ml bottle it is around $130 but last over 3 months 
I was told it can not be ordered or got in pharmacy or online because of how it is made into a type of oil..which is easier to give small dogs like ours. 
Only Vets can get it. 
She is using it with the Pred. to prevent a relapse and help him to wean off the pred. easier. 
It can cause upset stomach just as the Pred. so he gets 5mg of Pepcid now. 
No issues at all 

Hope our little Roly Poly's keep getting better..it is hard to see a full recovery right now but at least they are not getting worse. 
Thanks for the update...I will keep up with you as best I can..I would love to see them overcome this together! XXX




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis

Another term for this kind of menigitis is 'aseptic' menigitis. No known cause. Hope they both continue to improve.


----------



## xxcass

Thanks Susan. The only thing that concerns me right now is that when I pick her up she kinda wimpers. I will be going next week to the regular vet for her nail clipping I will mention it to him. Yesterday I took her for a walk again she was raring to go. Tires out quite easily after 10 houses wants to come back. I figure 10 minutes of walking is better than nothing. She is stubborn to go outside before bed. No accidents still runs after her toys but stops after 6 or 7 throws. The nail doesnt stop wagging she is still happy to see us. Again thanks for all the support from everyone. I would love to hear Gizmo overcomes it as well as coco.


----------



## xxcass

Hi just a quick update. Coco saw the vet today he examined her and although he said shes a little thick no response to pain on examination whatsoever. He is going to keep her on the 1 mg another month then try reducing it again and if she gets funny again he said he may either go the 1/2 pill one day and full pill the next alternating. Or he is going to email the neurologist to talk about another drug than has less side effects than prednisone. I dont remember the name but said he would see me in a month. Everything else is normal for now. She anxiously awaits her walks although tires more easily hasnt gained any more weight which is a good thing. So far so good.


----------



## TLI

So happy to hear her progress! Continued thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## xxcass

Well back from the vet again for her nail clipping and he talked to the neurologist doesnt want to change any medication because of it being steriod responsive menengitis he said any other medication would not respond. He wants to try again to decrease her to 1/2 a mg. He said if any thing changes then he will try altering her one day 1/2 a tablet and next day 1mg for a little while. She has a bit of change her skin is a little dark on the belly but he looked at it and said it was the pigment not to worry. She hasnt gained any more weight so thats good three visits in a row and the same weight. He is going to Nunavit next week so he asked me to wait till he gets back to decrease her so if anything happens he is in town. I guess so far so good with her.


----------



## Angel1210

Glad to hear that everything is going good! That seems like a nice vet you have! I hope she continues to do well!


----------



## susan davis

Sounds like good news. It may take months to get her off, and maybe, just maybe, she'll never be completely off. Whatever the lowest dose without symptoms is, that will be it. My kitten got off completely after 7 months of therapy for coliltis.


----------



## xxcass

I would so like it if she could get off but with what happened last time I'm not really optimistic but the vet said the same thing that she may have to be on it the rest of her life. I just see she is not the same dog seems so aged with the prednisone it breaks my heart how lively she was and now seems old and a bit depressed and seems tired like an older dog. I just keep praying for a miracle.


----------



## xxcass

So the 20th came and we decided to alter the doses to 1/2mg one day and 1 mg the next. Its been 6 days now and so far so good no changes whatsoever. We decided that giving her 1/2 mg every day might be too sudden for her. Success at least for now.


----------



## Angel1210

Yeah! Maybe this will work! Keeping fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## xxcass

Another vet visit he's pleased no changes since altering the dose to 1/2 mg and 1mg. So now we start with only 1/2 mg and see what happens. Alot of her personality has returned and I've been exercising her regulary every day with walks to keep her muscles strong. Keeping my fingers crossed. He did warn me that most dogs regress and get off even for a few months then need to be back on. His goal is at least to give her body a break to recover from the effects of prednisone. Will keep you posted. 
Wish us luck!


----------



## woodard2009

That's great!! Hope everything keeps getting better.


----------



## Angel1210

That is such great news! I really hope this works for her! It sounds like you are helping her out a lot! She is very lucky to have such a good mom!


----------



## AnnHelen

I'm so sorry for you and the little one..sadly the pressure the water puts on the brain is very painful, and I think the only option is to put her to sleep..but I don't know how bad she is and have not seen her, so hard to say  I had a puppy like that once, but had to give him back in a day..he could barely walk straight, didn't play, no food, no water...just sat there and suffered  he could barely look straight. At the time I did't know anything about this diseas, and the breeders tried to scam me  I got my money back and I think he was put down...at least I hope he was  what disgusting breeders


----------



## AnnHelen

Sorry if my answear was wrong, I didn't catch the last page and were it said she started medicine. We will pray for you little one xoxo


----------



## susan davis

slowly, slowly!! It took me a year to get off oral prednisone after 28 years for asthma. Today it is inhaled steroids, and they work for me. Good luck with her. You've done wonders. Many people would have given up.


----------



## xxcass

Clearly Ann you have not followed my story with Coco. I have been going through this since January with her. She is not in any pain and is still the loving, energetic baby that we have always had. The vet sees no sign of pain in her. To say I should put her down is absolutely ridiculous and if I thought for a moment she was suffering I would have done that months ago. I walk her daily she gets so excited when she sees the leash and plays with her toys. Her personality is the same and the only thing she doesnt do anymore is jump onto the couch she can jump down but not up. I have done everything for her that I could possibly do and if something happens and she gets to that point I will do what I have to do. Please read the whole posts before you make a comment like that.


----------



## AnnHelen

Yes I'm so sorry, I just want to cry here  I have adhd and so my impuls control isn't always intact, and on top of that my english writing is bad  I thought you just got a sick puppy like I did once  I meant it more in general..hope you can forgive me xoxo


----------



## xxcass

Yes no problem I forgive you. Everyone has been so supportive regarding this. Coco is 5 and a half now. I have had her since 5 weeks old. So when I saw that comment it too me by surprise. No hard feelings.


----------



## AnnHelen

Oh thank you <3 I was totally mistaken, I thought you just bought a puppy just now. If she is 5 years she must be healthy  the puppy I got was really bad, got no contact with him  basically a living dead  
xoxoxo


----------



## xxcass

Quick update so far Coco has made 5 weeks with only 1/2 mg per day of prednisone and starting Monday we go to every second day 1/2 mg. I must admit I am petrified since all of this started almost a year ago. She is so energetic the last two weeks and since its getting colder here now in Canada she doesnt like to be in the cold even with her coat. Shes always been afraid of the wind but sometimes day walks are good. She runs when I take the leash out. So I would say so far so good. The vet said we will do 8 weeks of the every second day then after that it will be every 3rd day. I think after that he will attempt to take her off. He told me when I switch to every second day if there is any and I mean any change whatsoever then we will go back to 1/2 mg each day and that will be what she will be maintained on. Ugh I hope we can get her off this stuff. Next month we will do blood to see how things are going two months ago everything was good. 

She hasnt had many external side effects. The vet said she has done remarkably well considering how bad she was in February last year.

Wish me luck! Bye for now. And again thanks for all the support I get from the people here.


----------



## michele

Glad to see he's improving,bless him


----------



## xxcass

LOL its her shes a female. No worries and thank you.


----------



## KittyD

xxcass said:


> Quick update so far Coco has made 5 weeks with only 1/2 mg per day of prednisone and starting Monday we go to every second day 1/2 mg. I must admit I am petrified since all of this started almost a year ago. She is so energetic the last two weeks and since its getting colder here now in Canada she doesnt like to be in the cold even with her coat. Shes always been afraid of the wind but sometimes day walks are good. She runs when I take the leash out. So I would say so far so good. The vet said we will do 8 weeks of the every second day then after that it will be every 3rd day. I think after that he will attempt to take her off. He told me when I switch to every second day if there is any and I mean any change whatsoever then we will go back to 1/2 mg each day and that will be what she will be maintained on. Ugh I hope we can get her off this stuff. Next month we will do blood to see how things are going two months ago everything was good.
> 
> She hasnt had many external side effects. The vet said she has done remarkably well considering how bad she was in February last year.
> 
> Wish me luck! Bye for now. And again thanks for all the support I get from the people here.


Wonderful news that she is doing so well, that was some scary stuff you guys went through!


----------



## Huly

Woohoo great news!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I'm so glad to hear how well coco is doing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis

I bet she'll get off the pred. My cat FINALLY got off after 7 months of weaning. You did it just right----slowly, slowly. Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## Jayda

Really good news. Hope the improvement continues!


----------



## xxcass

I hope so Susan. I must admit I am so scared everytime we reduce her watching her like a hawk. Thank god I only work part time 2 days a week so I'm only gone for 3 hours those two days so I've been limiting myself to the house and go out when someone else is home to start my xmas shopping. Thanks for your support throughout all of this.


----------



## xxcass

Just a quick update. Exam and blood work at the vets on Monday and received call today that all her tests were perfectly normal. Last time slight elevated liver levels and today all normal. So Jan 7 we reduce again the prednisone from 1/2 mg every second day to 1/4 mg every second day. Then he sees her again in February. Keeping my fingers crossed every day. Happy Holidays to all who have given me their advice on my little girl.


----------



## Lupita's mom

So glad things are going well! What a wonderful Xmas present!


----------



## Angel1210

So, so happy to hear that things are going well! I hope she continues on this path!!


----------



## susan davis

Hope she continues on this path. Good work with the vet AND you! Slowly, slowly will do it! (I was on oral steroids for asthma for 38 years, and it took me a year to get off to inhaled steroids)


----------



## xxcass

Well its been two weeks now that we have reduced her again she is now on 1/4 of a 1mg tablet every second day. I have noticed the last few days she has become a little aggressive and I'm trying to figure out if its just because shes not wanting to go outside in this -23 celcius weather or shes not feeling well. Her nose is still wet she eats and pees and poops and plays with her toys and chews on her stick but doesnt play as much. I do realize she is almost 6 now (in April) but I am on the lookout its just a gut feeling that something isnt right. She doesnt seem to want to be picked up. Love some opinions please.


----------



## susan davis

I answered this in the original post, but on rereading this; has it been 2 weeks since you reduced the dosage? If so, I'd still call the vet and see what he/she says. She may be 'adjusting' to the lower dose, and maybe the symptoms you describe are her bodies way of adjusting. 

I know how frustrating this is, I myself, has LOTS of body aches and pains while adjusting to no more oral steroids, after 38 years!! Here's hoping she gets by this 'bump in the road'.


----------



## Huly

susan davis said:


> I answered this in the original post, but on rereading this; has it been 2 weeks since you reduced the dosage? If so, I'd still call the vet and see what he/she says. She may be 'adjusting' to the lower dose, and maybe the symptoms you describe are her bodies way of adjusting.
> 
> I know how frustrating this is, I myself, has LOTS of body aches and pains while adjusting to no more oral steroids, after 38 years!! Here's hoping she gets by this 'bump in the road'.


I was thinking this same thing. Her body is trying to adjust


----------



## Angel1210

Glad to hear that her dosage is reduced. How was she as far agression, on the higher dose? Could it be because it is reduced too much? Don't know, just guessing! 

I hope you have many more years to come with her!


----------



## xxcass

She never had any aggressive before this brain problem happened. When it first started and they put her on prednisone it went away then she got a little aggressive as they reduced her but nothing major. I'm just watching to see if it gets worse have an appt with the vet next monday but asked if he could call me today more than likely he will say give it another week and when he sees her next week maybe we will have to bump her back up a little. I was hoping to get her off this stuff completely but he did tell me if she regresses she may have to be maintained at a low level just to keep her stable. Wish me luck.


----------



## Angel1210

I wish I could help in some way! This so, so hard for you! You must be exhausted. 

Agression in itself is one thing, but when you see it in a baby that has never been that way, it hurts. You are in my thoughts! Hang in there! You have done so much already! I admire you. I would be on tranquilizers by now!


----------



## susan davis

Any change in the agression? Just wondering. Sometimes, a month or two at a higher dose is needed, and then you can try lowering the dose again. If things don't work out at a lower dose, you have your answer. Here's hoping she'll adjust to the lower dose.


----------



## xxcass

Update - Agression isnt really very much it seems when the males are in the house she doesnt want the females near the males. When I am home alone with her there is absolutely nothing so the vet doesnt think its related he thinks she is just possessive as some older chihuahuas get. Nails cut this morning at the vet and he noticed when he brought her back on the leash that she is holding her backlegs much better now he said last time they were further apart and what hair she had lost on her underside near her back legs has all grown back and her coat is back to being silky again as opposed to a coarse feeling. She is still playing with her toys and shaking her head and he said if her head hurt she would not be doing that to her toys. So we reduce again now. Starting in two days we go to 1/4 tablet every three days and he said after 4-6 weeks of that then he will attempt to take her off completely and then we cross our fingers. He thinks she is doing fantastic. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Right now she is on 1/4 mg of a 1 mg tablet every two days. Thank god I keep a calendar because I wouldnt trust my memory to remember what days are what.


----------



## Huly

great news!


----------



## Angel1210

What wonderful news! You must be so excited! I am so happy!


----------



## nabi

You are to be admired...looking after a chronically ill dog is not easy...you are doing a great job...


----------



## xxcass

Think I will call the vet in the morning for two days now she has some thick stuff coming out of her eyes its not yellow like last january but she has had an ear infection started the meds for that 5 days ago ears still red shes not scratching or shaking her head but doesnt want to play today at all. He did say any changes they might have to bump her back up on the prednisone to get a dose to maintain her. I may have to pay him a visit in the afternoon. Keeping fingers crossed this is not a major setback. Shes still eating and drinking and going to the bathroom but since I know her so well its got me concerned.


----------



## michele

They do keep changing the prednisone,to get the right dose.good luck at the vets


----------



## Angel1210

Keeping fingers crossed! I always like to keep the meds dose small, but sometimes, we just can't. Hopefully it won't have to increase too much!


----------



## xxcass

I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow afternoon she isnt playing much at all. Still eating though but certainly not herself. I took it upon myself to give her 1/2 a mg this morning instead of 1/4 but I will wait till I see him tomorrow afternoon and see what he says. He did tell me that sometimes you have to see what dosage works best to "maintain" them. I was so hoping to get her off completely of this nasty stuff. Its been 14 months since she first went through this. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Huly

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## FlaHuahua

Poor baby, I hope she improves and lives a long happy life.


----------



## michele

Our cat was on Preds for 5 years with no ill effects at all


----------



## Angel1210

Hopefully the one half mg will work and you can keep her on that dose! Fingers crossed!


----------



## xxcass

Vet appointment yesterday he wants her on 1/4 mg everyday for 2 weeks then taper to every second day again. Thinks she will be maintained on that. Ears cleared up and tells me the mucus in the eyes is all related because of the low dose now things are happening so if anything changes might have to bump her back up to 1/2 mg. Anals expressed she was scooting said good thing I told him because she was full and blocked on one side. He doubts she will ever be able to get off this stuff. 

Thanks to everyone this site gives me great comfort with knowing I have people to vent to.


----------



## Angel1210

Glad and Sad! Glad that she should be okay, but sad that she has to stay on it! But it's not all bad! Hopefully everything works out well!

We are all here for you anytime you need us!


----------



## susan davis

Is this dosage 1/4 tab of a ONE mg pill, or a FIVE mg pill? Hopefully it is the lower dose. My cat was on prednisone for 7 months as a kitten/young cat. She is now 9.5 years and other than a 'pouch' she is fine. She has irritable bowel syndrome. Grain free food worked like a charm with her.


----------



## xxcass

Its a 1 mg tablet. This Saturday night she was doing something like gaggingso Sunday I gave her 1/2 a pill just waiting for a call from the vet as to what to do. She did that a year ago before all this started.


----------



## xxcass

Update on Coco. Well today is her birthday! She's six years old now and I'm thankful to still have her. She is doing as well as can be expected. She is being maintained on the 1/4 tablet of 1 mg every second day. Since its been a hard winter I'm finally able to get out and walk her as the snow is almost gone now. I have noticed that she sounds a bit congested I'm not sure if its a sound coming from her trachea or her chest. I tried listening dont hear anything. She is loving her walks and next week we are at the vet for her checkup so I will make sure he listens unless something changes this week. Maybe all the months of lying around with the prednisone didnt help so trying to exercise her as much as possible to get those muscles and lungs working harder. She has returned to her sweet loving nature and is eager to play much more than the last year. I consider myself lucky they are maintaining her on such a low dose. Wish we could get off it completely but the vet said she needs that little boost to keep her going. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Huly

Glad she is doing well


----------



## Angel1210

So pleased on the update! This has certainly been a horrible winter!

She should be happy to be out and about!


----------



## Becku

xxcass I apologize if I have missed a post somewhere, I did read the whole story! I am so thankful she is mostly ok now! But why does the vet say to keep her on the low dosage for good now? Does this mean they know what is/was wrong? 
Prayers for your little baby that maybe one day she can come off them completely and if not that she will stay happy and healthy, she is so lucky to have you looking after her and taking care of her so well


----------



## susan davis

So great that she is doing so well. That is a tiny dose, so I'm glad you've been able to get it down so much. I'm sure you know, that in times of stress that you may have to increase the dose for awhile. 

It took me a year to get off oral prednisone. I'm maintained on inhaled steroids for some time now. Yeah!!!


----------



## xxcass

The reason he feels we will have to maintain her on at least 1/4 mg tablet every second day is that once she gets below it she starts with symptoms. He said he has three dogs that he has maintained for years on a low dose. Its just enough to give her system that boost that she needs I guess. Steriod responsive menegitis is basically when your body attacks itself as he puts it. He has three rescued dogs himself that have been on a low dose just to maintain them for years. Every time we try to go that third day she starts with symptoms so he feels we are going to maintain her on the 1/4 mg tablet every second day just to give her the extra boost she needs. Its a 1 mg tablet so basically she has gone from 2.5 mg every day last year to now 1/4 mg every second day now. So from 17.5 mg per week to now 1 mg per week now. Its very low dose but it seems her system needs that extra boost. She really has improved so much since the lower dose more playful and her hair she had lost has returned. Now that we are out walking almost every day she is building that muscle back too. I'm grateful to have had this extra year with her as we almost lost her last January. She is back seeing her regular vet as we no longer require her visits to the neurologist. With the way she responded to the medication they had diagnosed her with steriod responsive menegitis.


----------



## xxcass

Just an update on my Coco she is doing good. Shes still on the 1/4 of 1 mg tablet every second day no other symptoms other than another ugh ear infection. It seems when the seasons change she gets one however I can almost tell immediately it looks a bit read and a smell so I wisk her off to the vet and I'm always right. Other than that she has regained her personality as sweet as she was the last 5 years. No more growling and we go on our walks every day. Shes so much stronger she can only go on walks for about 1/2 hr but as the vet says its better than no walks. So far so good.


----------



## Angel1210

Fantastic! It is so, so good to hear that she is getting stronger everyday!! You both have been through so much, it's encouraging to see things turning out for the good!!


----------



## Kalisee

Thanks for the update! Its so nice to have good news!


----------



## susan davis

So good to hear about her improvement! Steroids can really be a life saver, even with the side effects. That is such a tiny dose, I think she'll do great long term.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

My Kirby had SRM at a year old (8 years 
Ago ) it was a very scary time  but he 
Recovered ok, he isn't the strongest of dogs 
And does have long term pancreatitis 
But he is basically a happy little chi ..
Glad your little one is doing better


----------



## xxcass

Well so far so good. She had the rabies vaccine 2 weeks ago today. Everything is still the same no lumps and shes still very spunky. Think I'll ask the vet if he added something into her shot to make her obsessed with socks. If she finds a sock she wont stop carrying it around. If she finds a second one she stuffs that into her mouth and makes grunting noises. Its hilarious. I'm sure he'll be amused with that if I ask him. Looks like we are on track to leave October 17 for Florida as I can cross the border with her now. So looking forward to it. She's always been great in the car no motion sickness just loves being with us. Just wanted to update.


----------



## susan davis

Just make sure that Coco doesn't do what the Great Dane did and eat them!


----------



## xxcass

LOL I saw that. 40 socks. No she never eats them just carries them.


----------

